# Any Steinhatchee or Keaton Beach reports?



## bhdawgs (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking to get down there soon


----------



## chad1041 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would love to know this too. Looks like it may be a nice weekend to go


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 5, 2013)

Headed that way in just a few short weeks and cannot wait. I love fishing down there even if the only ting biting is the barnacles...but hopefully that won't be the case.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm headed down at the end of the month....chomping at the bit!!Hoping the weather cooperates...


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm headed that way Friday. Just called the Marina and they said the fishing was pretty good on the flats and the sheephead have moved into the reefs. Guess I will know for sure this weekend.


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 6, 2013)

georgia_hunter said:


> I'm headed that way Friday. Just called the Marina and they said the fishing was pretty good on the flats and the sheephead have moved into the reefs. Guess I will know for sure this weekend.



Good deal... the folks at the marina will tell you what you want to hear LOL.   Let us know how you do.  Tight Lines...


----------



## maxwell42583 (Mar 6, 2013)

Went down to Stein last week for a bachelor party. So windy and rainy that we didnt get to fish. The dancing girls that came from Gainsville were nice, though!


----------



## Flatlander2 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sheepshead Saturday*

We 3 managed 45 Sheepshead and 3 big Florida Snapper on the Steinhatchee Reef Saturday (9th). Used shrimp purchased at Ideal Marine Baitshop for $20 a hundred.  Can't beat their prices on Bait and Tackle in Steinhatchee.  Yall please give Jeff your business. You have to work to stay on them but it was big time fun!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 11, 2013)

We were out there Saturday and did not have any luck at all. It was my first trip to the reef and just could never get on it and stay over it. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 11, 2013)

I knew i should have went to the Hatch. Panama was aweful!!  Glad yall had good luck.


----------



## ooz (Mar 12, 2013)

*inshore*

Fished  inshore 
the 8th and 9th in Steinhatchee.  Ended up with 4 Flounder  6 Specs  a Bluefish  and  I broke off on  a Bull Red.     Water temps  ranged  fr. 57-61.  We also  saw some more huge bull reds  cruising solo.


----------



## geo12hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

*lot of sun few fish*

co worker went sunday fished all day caught three trout and a good sun burn


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 12, 2013)

My boss was there (left me home on call all weekend) Saturday and Sunday. Fished by himself, caught his limit of trout both days, all 17-26 inches, plus 2 decent slot reds both days. He was fishing around the Dallas Creek area.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Mar 13, 2013)

I fished South out of Keaton Saturday and Sunday, 9th & 10th. Saturday we caught our limit of trout on live shrimp in about 2 hours, all were 16-18.5". Fished for reds remainder of day with no luck. Sunday we fished the same spots for trout and only had 2 keepers.


----------



## earl2229 (Mar 22, 2013)

we caught 164lbs on a 2 day trip last weekend in Steinhatchee.


----------

